# Update on Tigrinus -05/04/10-



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had him now for a month and a half now and he has really changed since I've first got him.
When I first had him he was so small that you couldn't even take a good picture of him.
I was told that only feeding him shrimp could cause death so now I feed him a mix of shrimp,basa & calamari.
Here were some pics after I had him for 29days, taken on April 19th:
















Now, May 4th:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

looks great! congrats


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the smile in the last shot - looks AWESOME!!! Just how big is that tank?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Love the smile in the last shot - looks AWESOME!!! Just how big is that tank?


29g tank shared with two other catfish. Just a holding tank. The two other catfish I have with him were removed from the main tank b/c they were not getting enough food. They will go back in 1 month and the tig will be ready in 2 months...can't wait!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice cat man.
His true stripes are starting to show now.
How big is he now?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i love the threads off the tail....
is an awesome cat....


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

look at those stripe starting to form... great condition... Good job, Snow.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, I'll update once a month on his progress.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Love to see that nice fat belly after they've scarfed down a pile of food. I'm surprised sometimes that they can even move after that. LOL.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

He looks Great! Nice Pics


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tig, snow!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

looks nice..those stripes are coming in real good.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tig!! grow him into a monster!


----------



## master_j (Apr 29, 2010)

how much and what do you feed him?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

master_j said:


> how much and what do you feed him?


I feed him shrimp,basa,bloodworms,&frozen plankton. I feed him just little thin pieces. Each day something different.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

what happend to your tig ??


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> what happend to your tig ??


I sold him. I needed the tank for something else and I couldn't wait for him to get bigger. I will get one at the end of summer. I found someone who can bring me in a 12" one. That would be a better size anyways.


----------

